# Current Vistana Prices



## plead.5th (May 7, 2006)

If the previos thread about resale SVO properties is true, how much will a Vistana purchase cost me, and is it worth it for the Vistana that I bought resale to have it included at about 81,000 Staroptions?


----------



## iluvwdw (May 7, 2006)

They're not selling Vistana RESORT any longer (at least when I was there in October) but they are selling Vistana VILLAGES.  Here are some current prices:

2-br lockoff: $ 28,900 high season, $22,900 low season 
2-br: $ 22,900 high season, $17,200 low season
1-br: $15,900 high season, $12,900 lo season

I  know the 2 br in HIGH SEASON is worth 81,000 StarOptions.  I own in low season and it's only worth 67,100.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!  :whoopie:


----------



## kimmenork (May 9, 2006)

I know the 2 br in HIGH SEASON is worth 81,000 StarOptions. I own in low season and it's only worth 67,100.

Kim is that the 2br lock off for 81,000 or 2br?
Thanks!
Kimme


----------



## Henry M. (May 9, 2006)

The High Season/Low Season StarOptions at Sheraton Vistana Village are as follows:

2BR LO 95,700/81,000
2BR 81,000/67,100
1 BR Premium 51,700/44,000
1BR 44,000/37,000

Sorry for the formatting, but I don't know how to make the numbers line up better.

81,000 StarOptions will get you a one bedroom in Maui or Premium Season Westin Mission Hills and Kierland. 67,100 will get you a studio in Maui. Anything less than 67,100 won't do much good to exchange into the higer value properties.


----------



## kimmenork (May 9, 2006)

Thank you so much!  This is such a helpful board!


----------



## Pedro (May 10, 2006)

In this thresad you can see the current prices (as of late April 06), MFs and taxes for the Vistana Villages:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23107


----------

